# What is Larry David's MBTI type?



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of the stories in the episodes of Seinfeld were based on things that happened to Larry David in real life. At the time, the NBC executives didn't 'get' the show but it ended up being a hit. There was no other show like it before. So apparently, Larry David is a sort of unusual personality and it makes me wonder what his personality type is. I think I find myself wondering about Seinfeld-esque stuff randomly in my mind. I'm an INFP. Larry David doesn't really strike me as an INFP and neither does George Costanza who is based off of Larry David. I think on some level, I can really relate to George though. I'm not particularly good at typing people so what does everyone else think? Here's the videos about how Seinfeld started. It's very funny and interesting and it talks about how the script was so unusual for sitcoms at the time and you kind of get a glimpse of Larry David's personality.

*I have never watched Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

I always thought an INTP 5w6-3w4-8w9 but that is probably quite incorrect


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd say definitely I and T.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

You should definitely watch Curb, not only for a greater view into the depths of that man's mind, but because it's one of the funniest shows ever written 

As for his type, I think INTJ is most likely, based on the way his shows are written (the juggling of different plots he discusses in the 6th part of those videos sounds a lot like strong Ni [edit: and Te]), his behaviour on them (pretty obvious Fi preference), and the clips I'm seeing here all indicate that.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

parts 1 and 3 actually doesn't fit with the rest in the set. I guess they were uploaded by different people. Here the parts that go with the set.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I've always thought he was an INFP, and his character on Curb is more of an INTP. I haven't put any serious thought into it though.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

David being an F dominant - I don't think hypnosis would ever convince me of that. I would guess Ti dom (he's like one of the last people on earth that I would ever mistake for a feeler). Lenore Thompson seems to think so as well, since the "George" character was based off of him. The famous "tactlessness" of George sounds like inferior Fe would make no better fit.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 1, 2012)

He might be borderline F/T, whatever he is.


----------



## winner (Aug 15, 2013)

After a little research and a few episodes of Curb I am almost positive Larry David is ISTP, "The Mechanic."

As you're probably already aware, on personalitypage there's an entire page on each of the personality types, the only thing that might counter my argument on that page is this:

ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs

Larry definitely does that. All the time.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENTP. Seinfeld ISTJ.
Oh dear, does this mean NT Larry David is being _oppressed_ by Jerry Seinfeld the ISTJ before our very eyes?

l should have discovered this sooner. All the signs are there.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Ixtp


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

Larry is very quirky in Curb.

He idolizes an ENTP in Seinfield.

He makes antisocial mistakes in Curb all the time.

He is very clearly an INTP.


----------

